# Detailed My Cruze



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Just thought I would share some pictures of it. Turned out great! I washed with Dawn, then did the Maguire's Clay Bar Kit, and waxed with Maguire's Gold Class.



Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Missed a spot. That steelers cover should have came off with all the dirt  looking good tho thx for the heads up!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Matt585 said:


> Missed a spot. That steelers cover should have came off with all the dirt  looking good tho thx for the heads up!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Haha I knew it was coming. Thanks for the compliment on the car. 

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the detail! I noticed you had another Cruze in the background loleepwallA:


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Nice job on the detail! I noticed you had another Cruze in the background loleepwallA:


Thanks. That would be the Wife's. I wanted to get pictures of both cars together, but I just didn't have the time to get hers cleaned up today. 

Oh, and don't mind the Ford it's not part of the family 

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Thanks. That would be the Wife's. I wanted to get pictures of both cars together, but I just didn't have the time to get hers cleaned up today.
> 
> Oh, and don't mind the Ford it's not part of the family
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Haha nice.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I got mine detailed all this past week by me. It literally took me all week to detail it lol. I'll snap some shots and upload them. May even make my own thread about it like u did.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

**** that's a nice color choice really looks nice with the rs package


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Since when was d.a.m a swear word lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Matt585 said:


> Missed a spot. That steelers cover should have came off with all the dirt  looking good tho thx for the heads up!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


LOL I was gonna ask if he used the Terrible Towel to buff it to that nice shine. That sounds like the products I used a few days ago as well.



stamas said:


> Since when was **** a swear word lol


Swear filter is real sensitive as the topic of heaven and ****, <--- see what I mean.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks stamas. Merc, the terrible down is too busy holding my tears because of how crappy the Steelers have been lately. Lol!


:banghead:
Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's mine all detailed. It took me all week to do it. I'm just very Analysis about my car lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tahe's Nice ! Rained all weekend here so I just ended up getting a free carwash .


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

It's like looking into a mirror. Looks great!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> It's like looking into a mirror. Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Thanks daryl. You did pretty good on urs too btw. I live that color blue. Is it the Atlantic blue metallic? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

looks good daryl!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yup, the color is Atlantis Blue Metallic.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Love that color!! Nice detail on it!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. Your's looks even better. What wax do you use?

Here is a picture of my Wife's Cruze all cleaned up.



Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Thanks. Your's looks even better. What wax do you use?
> 
> Here is a picture of my Wife's Cruze all cleaned up.
> 
> ...


I use meguiars ultimate wax in the liquid form. They have it available in paste and liquid. They both are easy to work with bit liquid spreads better.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

ChevyCruze2012 Is that how my car will look with the window visors on it?  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> ChevyCruze2012 Is that how my car will look with the window visors on it?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah but with a flushed look obviously. . Mine is the stick on external ones so I have a bit fatter look. I had the in channel ones in my cruze before I decide I wanted to get the original ones. I like both but the external ones was the way to go for me. U will like em. I have the instructions as well as the cleaning wipes with them too. I don't have the original packaging but I'll put them in a big enough box and have it labeled fragile all on the box to help prevent damage. If it gets damaged I'll have insurance on it so we both will be covered. I hope that's okay I don't have the original boxes it came in. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

very nice!. Did you take the rs badge off one of your doors or did you just find an extra one to put in place of the lt badge? That's not a bad idea!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

benzo90 said:


> very nice!. Did you take the rs badge off one of your doors or did you just find an extra one to put in place of the lt badge? That's not a bad idea!


Thanks. I bought an extra one on EBay to put in place of the LT badge. Did it to my Wife's car too. I have another one on the way to put in place of the airbag badge on the passenger side dash.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------

